# What will be the issue with the 6D



## Freelancer (Nov 22, 2012)

all new DSLR´s have issues so what will it be?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2012)

The issue will be too many whiners complaining about it.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 22, 2012)

The issue could be that its IQ (if) is better than 5D3 and the 5D3 owners are whining about it. Somebody(a 5D3 owner) is already whining when some 6D jpeg shots are released by dpreview.


----------



## tnargs (Nov 22, 2012)

This thread is either blatant trolling -- in which case just go away -- or the subtle humour I detect within indicates the threadstarter is actually listing known Nikon problems.  In which case he should have included the option 'It's not a Nikon' which would have got my tongue-in-cheek vote.

A related topic, is there any moderation of the canonrumors forum? There is so much anti-canon stuff that is allowed to proliferate and seems mainly aimed at making canon owners think they make poor decisions and should be filled with regret. Instead, this forum could be a pleasant haven for Canon users where people share, solve and support one another. All it would take is some decent moderation of the anti-Canon crap from either bitter people or blatant trolls.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2012)

I've seen lots of posts, threads, and trolls disappear. I suspect the ones that remain are there because the mods have deemed them less trollish and offensive. 

Oh, and I'd vote 'It's not a Nikon' or better yet, 'It only works with Canon lenses,' if those were options.


----------



## Gothmoth (Nov 23, 2012)

tnargs said:


> All it would take is some decent moderation of the anti-Canon crap from either bitter people or blatant trolls.



i prefer to live in a free world without censoring.

im a canon user all my life.
but im not a fanboy that has only positiv things to say about canon.


----------



## pwp (Nov 23, 2012)

_cough cough_...is there a troll nearby? Or am I missing the humour?

But seriously I think the biggest single issue with the 6D will be the extreme radioactivity coming from the admittedly remarkable, compact nuclear reactor used as a 25 year, never-recharge-it power supply. This could result in excess noise at all iso settings, not to mention hair loss and unwanted security alerts at airports.

-PW


----------



## bvukich (Nov 23, 2012)

tnargs said:


> A related topic, is there any moderation of the canonrumors forum? There is so much anti-canon stuff that is allowed to proliferate and seems mainly aimed at making canon owners think they make poor decisions and should be filled with regret. Instead, this forum could be a pleasant haven for Canon users where people share, solve and support one another. All it would take is some decent moderation of the anti-Canon crap from either bitter people or blatant trolls.



As long as they don't resort to personal attacks, name calling, or profanity; they shouldn't be moderated. My job isn't to judge peoples personal opinions, they're entitled to them, and I would refuse the job if given it. As long as things are kept civil, most things will work themselves out, and most dedicated trolls will leave out of boredom or banned because of bad behavior. There are some forum members that started off with very trollish behavior and ended up becoming good helpful forum members.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:
 

> The issue will be too many whiners complaining about it.



This is guaranteed


----------



## birtembuk (Nov 23, 2012)

pwp said:


> _cough cough_...is there a troll nearby? Or am I missing the humour?
> 
> But seriously I think the biggest single issue with the 6D will be the extreme radioactivity coming from the admittedly remarkable, compact nuclear reactor used as a 25 year, never-recharge-it power supply. This could result in excess noise at all iso settings, not to mention hair loss and unwanted security alerts at airports.
> 
> -PW



;D

Not to mention that the variable condensation manometer by simultaneous sub-critical integration might release some green slime onto the fractal auto-aligning reversed coot-hadron blaster. I can this this as a very big potential issue. Seriously.


----------



## Zv (Nov 23, 2012)

Why does it have to be so negative? Maybe it will be perfect and exceed our expectations. I have high hopes for the 6D even though I'm not buying it. There are always some small bugs in a new product, thats what firmware updates are for!


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> tnargs said:
> 
> 
> > All it would take is some decent moderation of the anti-Canon crap from either bitter people or blatant trolls.
> ...


That world does not exist! Try using the 'B' word in an airport


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2012)

rpt said:


> That world does not exist! Try using the 'B' word in an airport



"Brain."


----------



## ScottyP (Nov 23, 2012)

tnargs said:


> A related topic, is there any moderation of the canonrumors forum? There is so much anti-canon stuff that is allowed to proliferate and seems mainly aimed at making canon owners think they make poor decisions and should be filled with regret. Instead, this forum could be a pleasant haven for Canon users where people share, solve and support one another. All it would take is some decent moderation of the anti-Canon crap from either bitter people or blatant trolls.



Perhaps that sort of un-newspeak you describe should be supressed. Not to speak too strongly, but I feel it is double-plus ungood. (_Saying this loudly so I can be heard clearly by Big Brother_)


----------



## ScottyP (Nov 23, 2012)

bvukich said:


> tnargs said:
> 
> 
> > A related topic, is there any moderation of the canonrumors forum? There is so much anti-canon stuff that is allowed to proliferate and seems mainly aimed at making canon owners think they make poor decisions and should be filled with regret. Instead, this forum could be a pleasant haven for Canon users where people share, solve and support one another. All it would take is some decent moderation of the anti-Canon crap from either bitter people or blatant trolls.
> ...



Amen. Very well said, and it speaks very well of the integrity of this entire site!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2012)

Canon Engineers are much more clever than you think. They have two or three things that are not on the list planned.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 23, 2012)

> GPS coordinates are 3 km off



This could come in really handy, when you forget you have it and take pics of that gf your wife doesn't know about!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 23, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> The issue could be that its IQ (if) is better than 5D3 and the 5D3 owners are whining about it. Somebody(a 5D3 owner) is already whining when some 6D jpeg shots are released by dpreview.



dbreview and DXO are the sites have most B.S reviews ever - to me.

You might as well post another topic with title: "6D + 24-70 f4 IS is out perform 5D III + 24-70 f2.8 II" :


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > The issue could be that its IQ (if) is better than 5D3 and the 5D3 owners are whining about it. Somebody(a 5D3 owner) is already whining when some 6D jpeg shots are released by dpreview.
> ...



If your priority is wirelessly transmitting your HDR geotagged selfies to your iphone to post on faebook, twittern and instagram instantly it most like is.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The issue will be too many whiners complaining about it.



As in "All my pictures would be pro-looking and beautiful if I'd have a 5d" :->


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > The issue could be that its IQ (if) is better than 5D3 and the 5D3 owners are whining about it. Somebody(a 5D3 owner) is already whining when some 6D jpeg shots are released by dpreview.
> ...



Reviews from such sites can be taken with a grain of salt but should not be entirely ignored. They may not be entirely correct but who is? Copies may sometimes vary aside from the fact that some features reviewed are purely subjective. That said, some truths are hard to accept.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> That said, some truths are hard to accept.



... unless you accept them before spending your first $: tech gear is bound to loose value, break and being superseded by superior gear, and no tech standard (ef) or system (eos) is here to stay forever.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > That said, some truths are hard to accept.
> ...


+1. That's why we always say, shoot as much as you can. It's all about your pictures and not about what you use to take those pictures. Buy your tool and use it. If something better comes after, as long as you have taken good pictures with your current tool, I don't think there'll be room for regrets.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Nov 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The issue will be too many whiners complaining about it.
> ...



Yep, or a D800.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Nov 23, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> > GPS coordinates are 3 km off
> 
> 
> 
> This could come in really handy, when you forget you have it and take pics of that gf your wife doesn't know about!


Or you could have the option to modify the GPS data so it reads in another preset location.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 23, 2012)

It will only take boring pictures of course! 5D3 or 1DX in the same situation would have delivered 146% better images. FACT!


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 23, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > tnargs said:
> ...



+1

A bit of humour and self-mockery never killed anyone. Let's keep it fun and light, it's just a camera after all....


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 23, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> It will only take boring pictures of course! 5D3 or 1DX in the same situation would have delivered 146% better images. FACT!



How? Even with stills where you can easily focus even manually? I hope what you're saying is a joke. There are lots of proud 5D2 owners around that can show you how "boring" their pictures are... What's behind the camera is what's more important.


----------



## gmrza (Nov 23, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> > GPS coordinates are 3 km off
> 
> 
> 
> This could come in really handy, when you forget you have it and take pics of that gf your wife doesn't know about!



That "feature" could have saved US tax payers at around $100 million: http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2012/06/05/3517805.htm:



> ...
> Getting back to the snap-happy soldiers who cost the US taxpayer lots of money, back in 2007 at a military base in Iraq, they took delivery of some AH-64 Apache helicopters. These are not cheap choppers. In 2012, the price of a brand-new one was $38 million. The soldiers proudly took pictures of their new attack helicopters, and then uploaded them onto the web. Almost certainly, the soldiers did not realise that geo-location tags were embedded in those photographs.
> 
> According to Steve Warren, a US Army Manoeuvre Centre Of Excellence intelligence officer, "the enemy was able to determine the exact location of the helicopters inside the compound and conduct a mortar attack, destroying four of the AH-64 Apache".


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 23, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> How? Even with stills where you can easily focus even manually? I hope what you're saying is a joke. There are lots of proud 5D2 owners around that can show you how "boring" their pictures are... What's behind the camera is what's more important.




I was just joking  If u read the poll answers theyre all really funny in fact ^^


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2012)

too much DR.. so images will look flat 

;D ;D ;D Do not fear this ...


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 23, 2012)

what this poll shows, or better say the replys, is how humorless and blind to irony some canon users are..... :


----------



## zim (Nov 23, 2012)

_only working mode is "P"_

Thats not an issue it's a feature, stops peeps from deliberatly underexposing by 4 stops 8)


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > That world does not exist! Try using the 'B' word in an airport
> ...


That is not a real word! the real word is Brain!

I know, you are going to take it as a compliment.


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> > GPS coordinates are 3 km off
> 
> 
> 
> This could come in really handy, when you forget you have it and take pics of that gf your wife doesn't know about!



What do you mean by *could*?


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...


+1

I have a great "hammer" in my 5D3. It is the idiot behind the camera that limits its "punch".


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2012)

Hobby Shooter said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > > GPS coordinates are 3 km off
> ...


Man you must be rich! Where I live, 3 km away is surely another person's location (may be even 75,000 persons' locations).

(sorry, no offence, could not pass this up)


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...


No!!!!!! It is much more!
(am I going overboard here? may be I should stop. but then may be not. what is a mind if you cant change it? like lenses on your dslr...)


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2012)

gmrza said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > > GPS coordinates are 3 km off
> ...


Another reason to shoot RAW and delete exif metadata before converting to jpg! 

Jokes apart, 2006 I was not allowed to take my cell phone into a major military aircraft manufacturer's facility as it had a camera. Come 2007, all that the person said at the gate is "you can take it in but don't do anything silly with it". Then she elaborated that "there are too many cellphones with cameras these days". 

I believe some rules are sacrosanct. Cant be compromised. Ever.


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2012)

zim said:


> _only working mode is "P"_
> 
> Thats not an issue it's a feature, stops peeps from deliberatly underexposing by 4 stops 8)


Brilliant!


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think they changed the chassis material from magnesium to uranium 235, a bit heavier, but it doubles as a hand warmer in winter.


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2012)

They will add four wheels and they will replace the strap with a rope so as the young kids will be able to play with it ;D


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 23, 2012)

Could you please re-post this poll for the D800? Don't forget to increase the maximum number of boxes you can tick from 3 to 22.

Thanks.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 23, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> I think they changed the chassis material from magnesium to uranium 235, a bit heavier, but it doubles as a hand warmer in winter.



Thats cool! It makes the perfect match for my m42 lenses then (m42 lenses often include radioactive parts. They also emit gamma rays which pass right through everything  really unhealthy radiation)
for example:

EXTREMELY RADIOACTIVE! Super Takumar 50mm f/1.4 m42 japanese lens


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indeed it will be the perfect match


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> all new DSLR´s have issues so what will it be?



I've got another one even not that far-fetched: The battery will only last 30min with gps and wifi enabled + shooting with a IS lens...


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Freelancer said:
> 
> 
> > all new DSLR´s have issues so what will it be?
> ...



And having so much fun shooting that you shoot non-stop for 30 mins. ;D


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 24, 2012)

My biggest issue will be the lack of used or refurbished ones for months. The 5dMkii is too tempting a deal for a good used one around 1500$ right now. I will need to play with both of them I have a feeling.


----------



## tron (Nov 24, 2012)

DB said:


> Canon will need to invent a new battery grip (the BG-E13XL) that takes at least 6 x LP-E6's


 ;D Or it will have to provide a method to turn it off. But I guess then it might take much time to find the coordinates when turned on again :


----------



## tpatana (Nov 24, 2012)

DB said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Freelancer said:
> ...



Modern wifi+bt+gps chipsets don't consume much juice, especially if you're not doing something active. I don't know that app you mention, but I guess it keeps constant update on the gps. For the camera, if you update you location e.g. every 30-60 seconds, that doesn't affect the battery too much. Most photog don't run that fast while carrying 2 bodies and set of lenses, so 30 second update interval will give <10 feet accuracy.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 24, 2012)

tpatana said:


> For the camera, if you update you location e.g. every 30-60 seconds, that doesn't affect the battery too much.



I hope there is a firmware feature that lets the user adjust the gps tracking tradeoff power/precision - because you might not move far in 60s, but it can still be important/interesting to know where you where exactly, gps has this precision. 

As for indoor tracking: This is a software issue too and the gps fw needs to be smart enough not to constantly try to reach the satellites indoors but go from the last known precision afterwards (or after being switched off). But I wonder if Canon really put work into this and not simply attached your standard combined wifi/gps chip to the pcb so that gps is more a side-effect of wifi.

I fear for the worst, because they didn't implement directional logging - and knowing where the camera is pointing is the on big advantage on/in-camera gps has over a low-power dedicated & precise logger in your pocket. And dedicated trackers have a-gps so you can pre-load coordinates to the unit which makes the first fix *much* faster esp. on cloudy days, the camera might take minutes for that.


----------



## cocopop05 (Nov 24, 2012)

I had a chuckle at this tounge-in-cheek posting. The Canon 6D will be a fine camera, but it's biggest issue will be the Nikon D600. On paper, it looks better across most specs.


----------



## tron (Nov 24, 2012)

cocopop05 said:


> I had a chuckle at this tounge-in-cheek posting. The Canon 6D will be a fine camera, but it's biggest issue will be the Nikon D600. On paper, it looks better across most specs.


Nikon is always an issue for Canon. And Canon is always an issue with Nikon... ;D


----------



## Rat (Nov 24, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> I hope there is a firmware feature that lets the user adjust the gps tracking tradeoff power/precision


Gps is not a real battery hog if they just use a modern low-power chipset. My WinTec 202 (a recent microBlox gps logger) will log with walking precision for 24 hours on a single battery charge of 4,4Wh - about a third of the capacity of an LP-E6. So if you only shoot an occasional photo, a gripped, logging 6D might still last close to a week )


----------



## tron (Nov 24, 2012)

Rat said:


> So if you only shoot an occasional photo, a gripped, logging 6D might still last close to a week )


Errr, hmmm, 6D is a camera with GPS not GPS with a camera...


----------



## Rat (Nov 24, 2012)

tron said:


> Errr, hmmm, 6D is a camera with GPS not GPS with a camera...


I'm sorry, I was trying to use humor to give an impression of how long a typical Canon battery might last while using GPS. I should've known not everyone pays attention to smileys. Next time I will use [IRONY]-tags.


----------



## tron (Nov 24, 2012)

Rat said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Errr, hmmm, 6D is a camera with GPS not GPS with a camera...
> ...


You had started saying "Gps is not a real battery hog " so I was not sure. But this thread is for laughing so please feel free to continue humor  (Plus, I have forgotten to put a smile too)


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 24, 2012)

Really, the only problems I have are 3 things. The wifi is small, and either won't work for long ranges, or will drain too mush battery. The gps will be like new apple maps, because, it's experimental. And lastly the buttons, the original 60d's buttons were horrible, so I'm a little upset they are throwing the 6d in a 60d body.


----------



## weixing (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi,


SJTstudios said:


> Really, the only problems I have are 3 things. The wifi is small, and either won't work for long ranges, or will drain too mush battery. The gps will be like new apple maps, because, it's experimental. And lastly the buttons, the original 60d's buttons were horrible, so I'm a little upset they are throwing the 6d in a 60d body.


 I own a 60D and I actually prefer the 60D buttons (those beside the top LCD) compare to 7D buttons. One button, one function... clean and simple. ;D 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 24, 2012)

weixing said:


> I own a 60D and I actually prefer the 60D buttons (those beside the top LCD) compare to 7D buttons. One button, one function... clean and simple. ;D



Some people or companies think that computer mice with two buttons confuse people - for me I'd like more functions to be available next to the lcd, but it's hardly essential for me.

The thing I really like about the 60d layout is that I can do nearly everything with the right hand, and I'm ok with the multicontroller (I have never used a joystick camera body) - so if the 6d builds on this Rebel-type layout it might not be pr0 but it seems to work for a lot of people, including me.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 25, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > I own a 60D and I actually prefer the 60D buttons (those beside the top LCD) compare to 7D buttons. One button, one function... clean and simple. ;D
> ...



Got a little bit of a hard time when I used my friends' 60D in a party but I'd say it's not that hard to get used to it. After around 30 mins, I got the hang of it. True, it's easy to control it with one hand just like my 500D and that's what I'm looking for when I get my first FF camera. I've used 5D2 but coming from 500D controls, I'd say it's a little bit harder for me to get accustomed to it since you need both of your hands.


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 25, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > weixing said:
> ...


I guess canon's buttons are like a love/hate relationship


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 25, 2012)

I like my 60D's controlls, although I did a bit of customization. I have the multicontroller set so that whatever spot on the 8-way D-pad I press selects that AF point, and the center SET button selects the center, and the button for zooming in preview (+) toggles all AF points. I can select any AF point with one button instantly.
I also like the "my menu" deal in the menu screens, I stuck all my commonly changed things in there, like flash controll, Max auto ISO, highlight tone priority, mirror lockup, AF-assist beam firing etc. etc. I also like having the "AF-ON" button disable AF while holding down, so I can MF my lens without switching it to MF


----------



## 7enderbender (Nov 28, 2012)

My guess is that it may well be another camera that nobody is buying.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 29, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> My guess is that it may well be another camera that nobody is buying.



We could take bets ... my guess is that the 6d will be sold a lot because...

... a) the dust-collector d600 has problems, too (and much worse low-light af)

... b) the current 5d3 price is simply and subjectively too much money for a lot of people in comparison to a lens you can get for the difference (or do other meaningful things)

... c) If you want to shoot @iso1600+ with Canon ff is still the way to go, the 7d2 next year might very well trade in more mp for still more noise.

So if you don't want to us tracking a lot, don't need the advanced features and customization of the 5d3 I don't see much against it, well, except for the Canon-like price.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 29, 2012)

No Multi-Selector


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a feeling the 6D wont need any method to select a focus point other than center. focus/recompose is probably the name of the 6D game


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 30, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> My guess is that it may well be another camera that nobody is buying.



Well, stock is gone so fast. Is that a camera that nobody's buying?


----------



## shutterwideshut (Nov 30, 2012)

tron said:


> cocopop05 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a chuckle at this tounge-in-cheek posting. The Canon 6D will be a fine camera, but it's biggest issue will be the Nikon D600. On paper, it looks better across most specs.
> ...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ryan708 said:


> I have a feeling the 6D wont need any method to select a focus point other than center. focus/recompose is probably the name of the 6D game



That's why it's such a joke they added "orientation-selected af point" to the firmware :-o

But the outer af points might do, at least for non-critical shots which is (and supposedly was engineered to be) the difference to the "pro" 5d3. For handheld macro shots and the like with a thin dof where focus & recompose is no option multiple shots can be taken, just like with my 60d af which I also don't entirely trust.


----------



## DanielW (Nov 30, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Ryan708 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling the 6D wont need any method to select a focus point other than center. focus/recompose is probably the name of the 6D game
> ...



I don't trust them either, except for the center AF point, which seems to work fine with my 50 f/1.4. It seems I went lucky on this one, and my 50 doesn't require AFMA (thank God, cause I don't have it on my 60D). The outer AF points are rather imprecise in my experience, which makes me a focus-recompose expert! 
And although I'm familiar with the fact that by focussing and recomposing you could in fact lose focus because of such thin DoF sometimes, in practice it works just fine for me.

Added: for macro shots with an off-center subject I prefer to use live view, repositioning the small rectangle and at the same time hoping the butterfly won't go away in the meantime...


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 1, 2012)

Ryan708 said:


> I have a feeling the 6D wont need any method to select a focus point other than center. focus/recompose is probably the name of the 6D game



Im using all focus points of my 1100D. I think you are exaggerating the situation a lot.


----------



## cocopop05 (Dec 1, 2012)

shutterwideshut said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > cocopop05 said:
> ...



Of course, that is indeed true, though there have always been pro's and cons's when comparing image quality and AF specs with similar models from Canon and Nikon, and there usually is never a clear cut winner. This is the first ever time I have seen two specs that at least on paper the Nikon D600 seems clearly better than the Canon 6D. Having said that, I am going purely on specs and once both are available for testing, then it is possible that the D600 may not be a clear winner.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 1, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Im using all focus points of my 1100D. I think you are exaggerating the situation a lot.


But can you *rely* on them to get it right like a pro shooter has to, or do you just take another shot if the af has missed? Look at this: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/08/autofocus-reality-part-3b-canon-cameras



cocopop05 said:


> This is the first ever time I have seen two specs that at least on paper the Nikon D600 seems clearly better than the Canon 6D.


Look again - the d600 has worse low-light af than the 6d. Canon may be greedy, but they aren't dumb and have probably isolated the one spec they can best Nikon in while cutting everything else back from the 5d3. 

So if you need high iso not for fast shutter speeds (tracking & sports) but for low-light shooting, than an (actually "1") af that can keep up until -3 lv may be more important than a whole array of points that stop at -1 lv. I've read dpreview will do a af comparison 6d vs d600, it'll be interesting.


----------



## tnargs (Dec 4, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Ryan708 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling the 6D wont need any method to select a focus point other than center. focus/recompose is probably the name of the 6D game
> ...



yes I too am sure he is exaggerating, however, my experience is that the more focusing points the camera has, the more useless (prone to error) is the 'green square' focus mode.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 4, 2012)

These photographers (using 5D2) have no issues with their AF either.

http://blogs.reuters.com/fullfocus/2012/11/30/best-photos-of-the-year-2012/#a=95


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 4, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> These photographers (using 5D2) have no issues with their AF either.



... but you never know how many shots they dumped because the af missed, phase af performance is not just about speed but also about precision and consistency.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 4, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > These photographers (using 5D2) have no issues with their AF either.
> ...



My argument is that if these pros can live with a 5D2, surely they can also live with 6D better. If they had no issues with 5D2, they won't have any issues with 6D. As for the shots they dumped, I don't know but what I do know is that they got the shots that they wanted at the end of the day.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 4, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> I don't know but what I do know is that they got the shots that they wanted at the end of the day.



But you don't know about the hundreds of pro photogs that never made it to the photo of the year contest because they had the scene of their life in front of them, their af missed, and then it was gone .. and the ranking doesn't compare camera used to scene type (static or action).

Maybe the high 5d2 percentage is because it's not as large as the 1d (mostly horizontal shots in the contest) and/or had good mp count (in 2007), and generally as a pro you are hesitant to change your gear. Plus the 5d2 is not that expensive (important for journalists in developing countries) and easier replaced when broken, two points that are also valid for the 6d.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 4, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know but what I do know is that they got the shots that they wanted at the end of the day.
> ...



As both of us don't know anything about those AF missed, both you and I don't have the figures to do so, let's just say that whatever 5D2 is capable, 6D is more than capable also. It's always the head behind the camera that's important. Sure, if you're not satisfied with AF of 6D, 5D3 and 1DX are always there to satisfy your requirements. As for 6D, I am sure that it is a professional camera all things considered.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 4, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> As for 6D, I am sure that it is a professional camera all things considered.



Absolutely, it certainly can be used this way - and it's good to know the Reuters figures so I/we can quote that when people say you need at least a 5d3 to make a dime. But still, concerning the missed shots, I've just studied too much statistics to say that the *af* system must be good based on the 5d2 usage, probably it'd be the same amount of 5d2 if it only had mf...


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 4, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know but what I do know is that they got the shots that they wanted at the end of the day.
> ...



this is an odd way to draw a point but it does draw a point! One must remember that for such things as photojournalism ---it really depends on how the pro is on the assignment. With many in this field, if they are employed by a news agency they may not have too much of a choice in gear - they may not be using their own gear! More likely they are on company gear. news agencies would stock their fleet mostly with 5 series bodies (its how it is in my area at least, the buffalo news togs are mostly on 5dii's with the exception of the sports shooters).

I would guess the percentage in the 2013 version will favor the 5d3 over the mk2 as news agencies replace older bodies with newer ones (or, might we see the 6d filling that roll?)


----------



## cocopop05 (Dec 10, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> cocopop05 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first ever time I have seen two specs that at least on paper the Nikon D600 seems clearly better than the Canon 6D.
> ...



Valid point Marsu42, however that is the only technical spec where the 6D is superior and it applies to the centre point only. 

Not saying the D600 is better than the 6D, just on paper it seems outdone in many specs by the Nikon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 10, 2012)

cocopop05 said:


> Not saying the D600 is better than the 6D, just on paper it seems outdone in many specs by the Nikon.



You're not saying the d600 is better than the 6d? Then I'm saying it - it blows the 6d out of the water and at a lower price, it's so clear that there isn't even a discussion about it like d800 vs 5d3. The one Achilles' heel (next to video, but I don't do that) of the d600 might be low light af, we'll have a dpreview side-by-side comparisons in the near future.


----------



## atomicpwrd (Dec 10, 2012)

Well...I got my 6D...and the Wi-Fi was DOA. The rest of the camera worked well. I did a shoot with it this weekend before I sent it in for repair. I have to say, the High-ISO performance is phenomenal. ISO 1600 looks like 100 on my 7D.


----------



## bvukich (Dec 10, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> cocopop05 said:
> 
> 
> > Not saying the D600 is better than the 6D, just on paper it seems outdone in many specs by the Nikon.
> ...



Thank you for your opinion, it has been dualy noted. *YOU* believe the D600 is a better camera than the 6D, for *YOU*. Surprisingly enough, not everyone has the same requirements as you; so your blanket statements declaring the absolute inferiority of the 6D are utterly worthless, and make you look silly.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 10, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Surprisingly enough, not everyone has the same requirements as you; so your blanket statements declaring the absolute inferiority of the 6D are utterly worthless, and make you look silly.


I also duly note that a mod has a very low pain threshold for posts favoring Nikon  ...

... but when your blood pressure went through the roof you overlooked that the post was intended a bit on the striking side, a click on my profile reveals I even did a large compilation of things the 6d is good at: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11309.0

Still, and short since this is rather ot: As an "entry level ff" the d600 has the clear edge, and I dare to say that except for low light af the other things in favor of the 6d are unlikely to matter to the targeted customer group if they aren't bound to a brand by prior investments. Peace.


----------



## bvukich (Dec 10, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Surprisingly enough, not everyone has the same requirements as you; so your blanket statements declaring the absolute inferiority of the 6D are utterly worthless, and make you look silly.
> ...



Not so much a low threshold for Nikon favoring, than speaking in absolutes. I think after all the posts (not from you, but in general) about how the 5D3 was the worst camera ever... and then once users have them in their hands 99% love them. And now the same thing happening with the 6D, gloom and doom, total Canopocalypse... but actual users seem to like them. You just happened to be in the blast radius when I was particularly annoyed, so sorry about that. And just ignore the fact I'm a mod, I'm just a spam/profanity/personal attack janitor, my opinions are purely my own.

Your compilation of things that are good about the 6D is quite excellent. It's well thought out, objective... a very valuable post. I would not hesitate to direct someone trying to decide on 7D/5D2/5D3 in the direction of that post.

"Clear Edge": once again absolutes (grrrr, lol)... If low light AF is important, high ISO, EF compatibility, or even if WiFi or GPS are important... Then that clear edge may be quite a bit blurier for someone else than it is for you.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 10, 2012)

bvukich said:


> You just happened to be in the blast radius when I was particularly annoyed, so sorry about that.



Ah, right, sounded like that 

But imho the 6d/d600 is not 5d3/d800 all over, because the latter have very distinct differences which let many people indeed believe one is "better" because it suited them more. But the d600 is made for a very similar marketing segment as the 6d, so a comparison is more valid (and I'm sure we'll see a lot shortly) and I expect the 6d to be under heavy pressure. The 6d is saved by the fact that both are excellent cameras, so unless you are choosing a first kit it won't matter much.



bvukich said:


> "Clear Edge": once again absolutes (grrrr, lol)... If low light AF is important, high ISO, EF compatibility, or even if WiFi or GPS are important... Then that clear edge may be quite a bit blurier for someone else than it is for you.



Well, unfortunately  the Nikon sensor does quite ok when compared even the 6d, ef compatibility is a given, and wifi/gps are nice but esp. gps is hardly a killer feature since it drains the battery and doesn't record the camera direction - I'll keep my external tagger thank you very much...


----------



## skitron (Dec 10, 2012)

For me the issue with 6D was IQ. The AF was good as was the ISO. I sent mine back and got a 5D3.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 10, 2012)

skitron said:


> For me the issue with 6D was IQ. The AF was good as was the ISO. I sent mine back and got a 5D3.



Either you got that mixed up - or what factor in the iq are you talking about - sharpness, metapixies, ...?


----------



## HawkeyeOC (Dec 11, 2012)

atomicpwrd said:


> Well...I got my 6D...and the Wi-Fi was DOA. The rest of the camera worked well. I did a shoot with it this weekend before I sent it in for repair. I have to say, the High-ISO performance is phenomenal. ISO 1600 looks like 100 on my 7D.



So far so good with mine. The first chance I had to play around with it was indoors at night at home. High-ISO performance is amazing! Being an early adopter of the 6D, its more than possible there will be issues. I can accept that with a new camera. I live 20 minutes from their repair facility.

BTW- I believe that a person like me is a likely target market for this type of camera. This is my first full frame. In fact, I skipped crop sensor DSLRs all together after owning a bullet proof AE-1 Program and having access to a couple of T-90's from the film days. when film died a sudden and violent death, money went into point and shoot digital cameras and camcorders with the kids.
So I am going from an S100 to this. I would outgrow a T4i in a month, The 60D and 7D crops are going to be who knows what next year, and the 5Dmkiii is too much camera for me.
Good entry level full frame DSLR. If I grow out of this, maybe the 5D mark 4 or something.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 11, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > For me the issue with 6D was IQ. The AF was good as was the ISO. I sent mine back and got a 5D3.
> ...



I think he got a defective 6D because no one but him has experienced it. He already said so in a different thread.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 11, 2012)

HawkeyeOC said:


> atomicpwrd said:
> 
> 
> > Well...I got my 6D...and the Wi-Fi was DOA. The rest of the camera worked well. I did a shoot with it this weekend before I sent it in for repair. I have to say, the High-ISO performance is phenomenal. ISO 1600 looks like 100 on my 7D.
> ...



+1. or a 1DX2 since you like skipping series models. ;D


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 11, 2012)

I also duly note that a mod has a very low pain threshold for posts favoring Nikon  ...

[/quote]

Not so much a low threshold for Nikon favoring, than speaking in absolutes. I think after all the posts (not from you, but in general) about how the 5D3 was the worst camera ever... and then once users have them in their hands 99% love them. And now the same thing happening with the 6D, gloom and doom, total Canopocalypse... but actual users seem to like them. You just happened to be in the blast radius when I was particularly annoyed, so sorry about that. And just ignore the fact I'm a mod, I'm just a spam/profanity/personal attack janitor, my opinions are purely my own.

Your compilation of things that are good about the 6D is quite excellent. It's well thought out, objective... a very valuable post. I would not hesitate to direct someone trying to decide on 7D/5D2/5D3 in the direction of that post.

"Clear Edge": once again absolutes (grrrr, lol)... If low light AF is important, high ISO, EF compatibility, or even if WiFi or GPS are important... Then that clear edge may be quite a bit blurier for someone else than it is for you.
[/quote]

This only goes to show that moderators are also humans. I think you reacted the same way, but inverted so to say, as many other do when they log on to read and contribute to the forum and find too many trolling posts complaining about gear that they don't have or are even considering buying. Kudos to you for acknowledging that though. Thanks!


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 11, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...



I don't think the issue was the 5D3 wasn't a fantastic camera, it just wasn't a fantastic camera @ 3499$.


----------



## skitron (Dec 11, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > skitron said:
> ...



Correct, as I stated elsewhere, mine very well may have been a dud. However, I've also seen other posts talk about exposure metering issues which were consistent with what I saw. 

The IQ issues were color renditions and the way "light dynamics" rendered, which is best described as shadows seemed monochromatic and brights seemed to blow out easily while oddly the picture overall is underexposed.

And as I stated elsewhere, I thought the AF was actually pretty good, as was ISO performance in terms of noise.

This is compared to my 5D2 and 50D. and as stated before I tested a sample of one, ymmv, jmo. I just went ahead and went with a 5D3 instead since it is a known quantity and despite not wanting to spend more, would rather just do it and be done with it.


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2012)

OK, I hesitate to post this because I don't want to be seen as one of those posters who seem to complain about everything. So, before I complain, (or make a suggestion to Canon) I will say I just came from a 20D to the 6D and I am happy as a pig in slop. I am also not a professional photographer and can go days without using my camera. 

Here is my complaint. I wish Canon would have included an auto off for GPS or a physical switch to turn it on or off. Its been a couple of days since I've picked up my camera and last I saw it, the battery was at about 75%. Now its at 50%. Yes I know I can go through the menues to turn GPS off, but that is kind of a pain. I also know that most of you don't seem to care about GPS and will probably leave it off given the chance, but I think it's kind of cool to have and in fact want my pictures geo tagged. 

To be clear, I love this camera but if Canon is listening, how about an auto off for GPS? I would rather have that, and have to wait a minute to acuire a lock than to pull my camera out and find the battery dead...(maybe thats the answer, Ill take the battery out every time I put the camera away)


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 12, 2012)

Badger said:


> OK, I hesitate to post this because I don't want to be seen as one of those posters who seem to complain about everything. So, before I complain, (or make a suggestion to Canon) I will say I just came from a 20D to the 6D and I am happy as a pig in slop. I am also not a professional photographer and can go days without using my camera.
> 
> Here is my complaint. I wish Canon would have included an auto off for GPS or a physical switch to turn it on or off. Its been a couple of days since I've picked up my camera and last I saw it, the battery was at about 75%. Now its at 50%. Yes I know I can go through the menues to turn GPS off, but that is kind of a pain. I also know that most of you don't seem to care about GPS and will probably leave it off given the chance, but I think it's kind of cool to have and in fact want my pictures geo tagged.
> 
> To be clear, I love this camera but if Canon is listening, how about an auto off for GPS? I would rather have that, and have to wait a minute to acuire a lock than to pull my camera out and find the battery dead...(maybe thats the answer, Ill take the battery out every time I put the camera away)



I wouldn't classify this as much as a complaint as a finding after a few weeks of using. Very relevant obviously. We'll see how they will do with this in the future. If the GPS will become a more used feature, maybe it will be given its own switch over time. On the other hand, they can't fill up the camera with too many switches. Is it the same with Wifi?


----------



## Area256 (Dec 14, 2012)

Badger said:


> OK, I hesitate to post this because I don't want to be seen as one of those posters who seem to complain about everything. So, before I complain, (or make a suggestion to Canon) I will say I just came from a 20D to the 6D and I am happy as a pig in slop. I am also not a professional photographer and can go days without using my camera.
> 
> Here is my complaint. I wish Canon would have included an auto off for GPS or a physical switch to turn it on or off. Its been a couple of days since I've picked up my camera and last I saw it, the battery was at about 75%. Now its at 50%. Yes I know I can go through the menues to turn GPS off, but that is kind of a pain. I also know that most of you don't seem to care about GPS and will probably leave it off given the chance, but I think it's kind of cool to have and in fact want my pictures geo tagged.
> 
> To be clear, I love this camera but if Canon is listening, how about an auto off for GPS? I would rather have that, and have to wait a minute to acuire a lock than to pull my camera out and find the battery dead...(maybe thats the answer, Ill take the battery out every time I put the camera away)



I registered both WiFi and GPS to the "My Menu", that way I can access them quickly. I've also gotten in the habit of checking the top LCD when I put my camera away. It'd be nice to have an auto off feature, but I can live with it.


----------

